# User feedback



## ECOTOX (Jun 24, 2011)

So I've got some time at the moment to work on the vibrant again, so I figured I'd ask you guys a question.

What are you guys wanting out of the vibrant?

I'm not really one to go for the latest and greatest buzz word feature like "Linaro build" or "optimized build prop," etc.

lengthy posts are encouraged, tell me what you still want out of this device. What do you use it for? What do you want to use it for? Etc.

Like I said, not looking for "gimme 500MB ram" or " an updated 2.3 kernel", I wanna know what user experience your looking for.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey Ecotox!! I believe most of us hardened Vib users are using ICS with great success! If you're gonna do anything , do something on 4.0.x


----------



## reezwan (Mar 22, 2012)

I would love to have a smoother UI on ICS. At the same time I want a ROM which will conserve battery. It should come integrated with Voodoo sound app or similar app to give great audio experience. Could we have a theme editor? Maybe ,,,







thanks!


----------



## ECOTOX (Jun 24, 2011)

reezwan said:


> I would love to have a smoother UI on ICS. At the same time I want a ROM which will conserve battery. It should come integrated with Voodoo sound app or similar app to give great audio experience. Could we have a theme editor? Maybe ,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a lot of what you suggested already exist as apps devs have created. I couldn't integrate voodoo sound app as it belongs to supercurio, and other apps devs work hard on make up the rest. As for smoother UI on ICS try forcing 2D acceleration and see how that goes.

PS I won't be monitoring this thread anymore due to lack of responses

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reezwan (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks


----------

